# Fat loss diet for a female



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 13, 2010)

I recently had a female friend ask me if I could help her with a diet to shed some pounds.  Her maintenance is 2500, diet is set to put her just above 2000

Meal 1 ??? 1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, 1 piece of whole-wheat toast, 1 tbsp natural peanut butter (no sugar or anything else added) 1 cup carrot sticks 

Meal 2 ??? 6 oz chicken breast, 4 oz sweet potato, 1 cup broccoli

Meal 3 ??? 6 oz chicken breast, 4 oz sweet potato, 1 cup broccoli, 4 oz avocado 

Meal 4 ??? 6 oz chicken breast, 4 oz avocado, greens (lettuce or spinach)

40 percent protein, 40 fat, 20 carbs.  

187 grams protein, 91 grams fat, 94 grams carbs 

Any input? 

Thanks


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 13, 2010)

She's a badass if she eats that every day!


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Jan 14, 2010)

Agreed. Diet looks great.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome.  Its kinda weird planning a diet and workout routine for someone that wants to lose fat and muscle haha.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 14, 2010)

How could she stick with eating that for any real length of time?
If she could, would she be overweight in the first place?
I would say to put way more thought into the diet, and add alot more variety to all aspects.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 14, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> How could she stick with eating that for any real length of time?
> If she could, would she be overweight in the first place?
> I would say to put way more thought into the diet, and add alot more variety to all aspects.



What are you talking about?  

Diet is low carb, high in protein and EFAs, lots of vitamins and minerals from vegetables.. how could she gain weight if her maintenance is 2500 and her intake is a little over 2000?


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 14, 2010)

lol...I agree with Push.  My point is if she can eat that boring plan for any length of time she's a badass.


----------



## Marat (Jan 14, 2010)

I believe PushAndPull is suggesting that the lack of variety in the food choices will make the diet difficult to follow on a long term basis---I don't believe he is criticizing the macronutrient profile.

At some point, it is very likely that even if the dieter reaches her goal weight, she will not be able to transition to a maintenance state because she will have not learned practical skills like food selection etc. It is very likely that once she is no longer psychologically capable of dealing with the monotonous diet, she will regress to her old habits.
As PushAndPull suggested, if she was capable of sticking to a diet of the nature that you listed, it is likely that she wouldn't be overweight to begin with. 

My suggestion is that you show her the macronutrient profile and have her select food choices on her own. Doing so will allow her to develop an understanding of how to control her body composition with 'regular' food.

Aside from all this, what is your plan for once she reaches her goal? What diet strategy will she be following?


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 15, 2010)

How is it boring?  Her favorite foods are chicken, sweet potatoes, and she loves avocado..  I spoke with her about what she would like to eat each day, and she said this sounded great.  She has a few different recipes for the chicken to change things up a little.  

I'm going to work with her to adjust her diet in relation to her weight loss.  I'm explaining the basics of dieting and proper eating habits while I'm working with her, and once we hit the goal weight I'll help her set a long term eating style.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 15, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> What are you talking about?



Her being human.



Motorcycled00d said:


> Diet is low carb, high in protein and EFAs, lots of vitamins and minerals from vegetables.. how could she gain weight if her maintenance is 2500 and her intake is a little over 2000?



There is far more to dieting than just numbers. 



Merkaba said:


> My point is if she can eat that boring plan for any length of time she's a badass.



-lol- Yeah, I couldn't handle it day in day out. 



m11 said:


> My suggestion is that you show her the macronutrient profile and have her select food choices on her own. Doing so will allow her to develop an understanding of how to control her body composition with 'regular' food.



Great suggestion. Nobody could possibly like chicken breasts that much. What ever happened to fish, turkey, beef, pork, fucking buffalo -lol- there has got to be other meats she likes.



m11 said:


> I believe PushAndPull is suggesting that the lack of variety in the food choices will make the diet difficult to follow on a long term basis---I don't believe he is criticizing the macronutrient profile.



That's exactly what I meant.



m11 said:


> At some point, it is very likely that even if the dieter reaches her goal weight, she will not be able to transition to a maintenance state because she will have not learned practical skills like food selection etc. It is very likely that once she is no longer psychologically capable of dealing with the monotonous diet, she will regress to her old habits.



Happens all the time with people trying to lose weight.



m11 said:


> Aside from all this, what is your plan for once she reaches her goal? What diet strategy will she be following?



Exactly. In order for the diet to be succesful long term, no doubt a lifestyle change is in order.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 15, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> How is it boring?  Her favorite foods are chicken, sweet potatoes, and she loves avocado..  I spoke with her about what she would like to eat each day, and she said this sounded great.  She has a few different recipes for the chicken to change things up a little.
> 
> I'm going to work with her to adjust her diet in relation to her weight loss.  I'm explaining the basics of dieting and proper eating habits while I'm working with her, and once we hit the goal weight I'll help her set a long term eating style.



Good luck.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok.. so the foods that she said she wanted to eat, really aren't what she wants to eat because you guys don't think so...?


----------



## FITLATINA (Jan 15, 2010)

Just curious...How much does she weigh, BF % and what is her weight loss goal?


----------



## Marat (Jan 15, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Ok.. so the foods that she said she wanted to eat, really aren't what she wants to eat because you guys don't think so...?



No no -- not at all. The _majority_ of individuals cannot diet with the food selection that she is using. If she is enthusiastic and comfortable with those foods, then she should expect success with the plan that you laid out for her.

For the sake of repetition: from experience, the majority of individuals are not comfortable with the same thing day in and day out. If your friend is, then the dieting process will be easy and fruitful. 

The macronutrient profile looks good and with proper training, she should be fine. Also, just to nitpick a bit: there are benefits to not using percentage of total calories in order to determine macronutrients --- it's not a big deal in this case so I won't get into it. 

All in all, she's lucky that she has someone to point her in the right direction.


----------



## Marat (Jan 15, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> once we hit the goal weight I'll help her set a long term eating style.



For conversational purposes and my curiosity, what recommendations will you be making in order to establish a long term eating style? Will you be bringing her to maintenance by increasing the portions of the meal plan that you listed in order to intrinsically increase calories?


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 15, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Ok.. so the foods that she said she wanted to eat, really aren't what she wants to eat because you guys don't think so...?



Like I said, if she can stick to that, she's a bad ass.  If she can, it will simply be way easier to modify her macs and calories.  Its killer if you have that kind of palette.  I love too wide a variety of foods. 

Does this make her diet wrong or not cool?  no.  But its noteworthy.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks M11, I wasn't really speaking towards you, it seems like pushandpull is more interested in being pessimistic and at times a smartass then actually talking about this diet.

I understand that variety of foods is nice, but right off the bat it is ALOT to learn and set up by yourself.  She asked me to help her create a meal plan that will cut straight to the point of fat loss.  She isn't happy with her appearance, (even though shes a beautiful girl) and I figured if she's dedicated enough to stick to the diet to see some weight loss then I'll do whatever I can to help.

I offered my help because she asked if I knew of any weight loss pills or steroids that were geared towards females for weight loss.. completely outrageous, so I'm doing whatever I can to help her out.

We structured it around food she likes, I helped her with some recipes for the chicken, but one of her needs for the diet was simplicity.  She wanted food she could make and take to work and school.. how can you go wrong with chicken sweet potatoes and broccoli?

I've been talking with her about the basics.. she didn't even know what essential fatty acids were, and thought that fat actually makes you fat.  Sure I could have spit out every detail I know about nutrition, but it wouldn't sink in fast enough for her to create her meal plans on her own.  As far as a long term eating style I think she is going to be able to plan out her own eating patterns a lot better just after learning that basics of what I have told her so far.

She isn't interested in competing or anything like that, she is a little over 170, and wants to get down to 150.  Long term eating goals will be to get a general understanding of how much to eat and of what kinds of foods.  If your out to eat at a chinese restaurant eat the grilled chicken and brown rice instead of deep fried chicken and white rice etc.  Outlining a whole eating change on here is kind of difficult though.  

M11 - If you don't mind, what are the benefits of not using the percentages of total calories for macros?  I used fitday, and they give you all the marcos and percentages.  Thanks


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 15, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Thanks M11, I wasn't really speaking towards you, it seems like pushandpull is more interested in being pessimistic and at times a smartass then actually talking about this diet.



Call it pessimistic if you like. You asked for input. My input is, it looks like you spent about 15 minutes planning out this diet, and i seriously doubt it's gonna work.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 15, 2010)

Then tell me what is wrong with it nutrition wise.  All you have said is that she can't eat this food for a long period of time.  These are the foods she chose and likes and doesn't want to spend a lot of time preparing.  Why do you think you know her palate better than she does?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 15, 2010)

Tell why she is overweight? Too many chicken breasts? No. We both know she likes way more than what is on your one day diet.


----------



## Marat (Jan 15, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> M11 - If you don't mind, what are the benefits of not using the percentages of total calories for macros?  I used fitday, and they give you all the marcos and percentages.  Thanks



It becomes more applicable when taking in higher calories amounts.

For instance,  I need 4500 calories/day and we are looking for my protein intake: forty percent of 4500 calories results in 1800 calories from protein or 450g/protein/day --- that's much more protein than I'd practically need.

Using values that relate to body composition (e.g. ~1g/protein/ pound of lean body mass) results in more reasonable values. The same can be done for fat -- about 0.5g/lb of lbm is a sensible figure. So for example, if I have 220 pounds of lean body mass, 220g protein and 110g of fat would be reasonable figures. The remainder of calories can be filled in with whatever suits me --- perhaps more protein/fat or simply filling up the rest of my caloric allotment with carbs. 

To reiterate, those guidelines that I mentioned give pretty good starting points --- if one is more comfortable with higher protein or fat or lower carbs, one can always tinker a bit. 

This methodology just avoids recommending an individual to eat exorbitant amounts of any individual macronutrient.  

But as I said earlier, in your friend's particular case, the macros look fine.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 16, 2010)

M11 - Thanks, that makes sense.  I never planned out a diet with ratio percents but I see what you mean.



PushAndPull said:


> Tell why she is overweight? Too many chicken breasts? No. We both know she likes way more than what is on your one day diet.



Lol, so your telling me you can't get overweight eating sweet potatoes and chicken?  What, you can only get fat from mcdonalds and pizza?  

Hmm, maybe, just maybe she is over weight because she doesn't know how to eat the right amounts of food?  Oh wait, according to you.. you can eat chicken breasts and sweet potato all day and never gain a pound though..


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 16, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Lol, so your telling me you can't get overweight eating sweet potatoes and chicken?  What, you can only get fat from mcdonalds and pizza?
> 
> Hmm, maybe, just maybe she is over weight because she doesn't know how to eat the right amounts of food?  Oh wait, according to you.. you can eat chicken breasts and sweet potato all day and never gain a pound though..



That's not what i'm saying. Calories determine weight gain. Do I believe she was overeating on chicken breasts and sweet potato and nothing else, No. Now you're simply lying to prove a point. You're diet lacks in variety, complex carbs, vitamins and minerals. Has she ever been on a low carb diet before? Does she realize how low her energy will be? Some reason she needs so much protein? You're problem is that you planned a one day diet for bodybuilder that's cutting, and not for a normal person who wants to lose weight and be healthier.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 17, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> That's not what i'm saying. Calories determine weight gain. Do I believe she was overeating on chicken breasts and sweet potato and nothing else, No. Now you're simply lying to prove a point. You're diet lacks in variety, complex carbs, vitamins and minerals. Has she ever been on a low carb diet before? Does she realize how low her energy will be? Some reason she needs so much protein? You're problem is that you planned a one day diet for bodybuilder that's cutting, and not for a normal person who wants to lose weight and be healthier.



What am I lying about?  Yes, she knows she will be low on energy.  She is eating 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight, plus a few extra grams.. how is that "so much"?  I planned a program for someone that wants to commit to something that will show her results.  In the process, I'm showing her how to set up a daily eating lifestyle that will help her maintain her goal weight.  She works and goes to school full time, this is an easy diet that she doesn't have to put much time in to, and that is what she wanted.

Now, you finally gave me some type of criticism that is actually useful that applies to this situation; what vitamins and minerals is she lacking?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 17, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> What am I lying about?



By making up some girl who only wants to eat chicken breasts and sweet potatoes. Is it possible, of course and that's your argument to justify your bad diet.



Motorcycled00d said:


> Yes, she knows she will be low on energy.



So you're saying she has already been on a low car diet?
If that's the case it obviously didn't work.
If you're saying you just told her that the diet would give her less energy, then she really has no idea what's she getting herself into. 



Motorcycled00d said:


> She is eating 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight, plus a few extra grams.. how is that "so much"?



It's completely unnecessary and a waste of precious calories. The extra protein won't help stop muscle loss since she half that amount will aready be doing it, the remainder of the protein will eventually be converted energy. This converted energy will not save her from feeling totally lethargic on this diet and no vitamins and minerals will have been gained in the process.



Motorcycled00d said:


> I planned a program for someone that wants to commit to something that will show her results.  In the process, I'm showing her how to set up a daily eating lifestyle that will help her maintain her goal weight.  She works and goes to school full time, this is an easy diet that she doesn't have to put much time in to, and that is what she wanted.



An easy diet hasn't worked for her, hence the reason she going with your diet. She has to understand that a real diet takes planning and preparation, not excuses that she is to busy. Plus what is so hard about fruit, oatmeal, brown rice, ect...



Motorcycled00d said:


> Now, you finally gave me some type of criticism that is actually useful that applies to this situation; what vitamins and minerals is she lacking?



Here is what you do, because i'm not going to do it for you. Take your one day diet and calculate what vitamins and minerals she'll be gaining from it. Complex carbs and fruit is your best bet for adding vitamins and minerals. Of course this will add calories to her diet and require you to restructure her diet. You have to understand that montonmous diets are not only boring but unhealthy, you need a variety of fruits & complex carbs to get a variety of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 17, 2010)

What is your problem?  Get it through your head, she said she wants to eat these foods because she likes them and its simple and easy to bring places.  

No, she has not been on low carb, and yes, I told her about the energy issues.  Your right, carb depletion diets are sooooo horrible and miserable and people almost die all the time from the energy loss.  Did you know how you would feel when you first went low carb, or first gained the unwanted cushion from a bulk?  No, you did it and learned in the process.

Yes, diets take preparation, which she will learn, but for right now, she wants a basic diet that she can lose weight on.  WITH FOODS SHE WANTS TO EAT, and the ability to take them anywhere.  Who wants to eat cold steak and oatmeal for lunch?  Has it ever occurred to you that some people would rather make 2 days of food in advance to simplify and reduce the amount of time in the kitchen instead of making 8 different types of meals?  Once she comes to maintenance she will decide for herself if she wants to eat a structured diet, or if she wants to eat variety, but right now she wants structured.

Now in regard to the "lack of vitamins"..  Have you ever actually looked at the vitamin and mineral profile of broccoli and avocados vs fruits?  They completely dominate in abundance when matched against most fruits.  

Oh well, your just looking for reasons to be a dick.. thats fine, but take it elsewhere.  The only CONSTRUCTIVE criticism you have given was vitamins and minerals, and the foods that are in her diet now have more of an abundance of them than your "recommendations."


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 17, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Yes, diets take preparation, which she will learn, but for right now, she wants a basic diet that she can lose weight on.  WITH FOODS SHE WANTS TO EAT, and the ability to take them anywhere.  Who wants to eat cold steak and
> Oh well, your just looking for reasons to be a dick.. thats fine, but take it elsewhere.  The only CONSTRUCTIVE criticism you have given was vitamins and minerals, and the foods that are in her diet now have more of an abundance of them than your "recommendations."



-lmao-
You obviously don't want to put any effort into planning a real diet for your imaginary friend. All you really wanted from this post was for people to say how great your one day diet plan is. It sucks, grow up and do some real research. 
This thread is a perfect example of trolling.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 17, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> -lmao-
> You obviously don't want to put any effort into planning a real diet for your imaginary friend. All you really wanted from this post was for people to say how great your one day diet plan is. It sucks, grow up and do some real research.
> This thread is a perfect example of trolling.



You keep saying this diet sucks, but all you have given me for reasons is personal preference.  YOU wouldn't want to eat this each day.. YOU think low carb is hard..  YOU think it's lacking vitamins and minerals.. show me some proof.  

I posted this to have a conversation about the diet with people that want to help or give friendly improvement advice, not pricks like you that come on here to act like a big shot.  

You are still yet to give me any sound factual reasons to why this diet "sucks" except for she won't like it, even though she said this is what she wants.. and telling me its deficient in vitamins and minerals, but fail to know which ones.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 17, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> You keep saying this diet sucks, but all you have given me for reasons is personal preference.  YOU wouldn't want to eat this each day.. YOU think low carb is hard..  YOU think it's lacking vitamins and minerals.. show me some proof.



Like I said, i'm not doing your research for you. Look at your diet even at a glance you can tell it's going to be heavy lacking in B vitamins. It's easy to see that you haven't and are not going to put forth any effort.



Motorcycled00d said:


> I posted this to have a conversation about the diet with people that want to help or give friendly improvement advice, not pricks like you that come on here to act like a big shot.



Not going to get into a pissing match with you kid, besides i wasted to much time already with your worthless thread. I'm done with this lame thread.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 17, 2010)

Actually, your wrong..  Her B6 is well above what she needs, and her B12 is just barely below. 97% to be exact..  

Get off my  thread if your going to be a prick and try to make yourself out to be smarter than you are.  I welcome good intentioned critiques, not people like you.  Because your a dick that thinks he is a guru, I will point out everywhere you are wrong.  

Later


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 17, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Actually, your wrong..  Her B6 is well above what she needs, and her B12 is just barely below. 97% to be exact..
> Later



Of course that is all the B vitamins -lmao- Later Bitch


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 17, 2010)

Very mature..


----------



## keagan (Jan 20, 2010)

So many women are scared of taking protein these days because of the fact that they think it will cause them to bulk up.  Well guess what there is protein powder for women and for the most part it is the exact same as protein for men.  The human body needs protein no matter if you are a man or a woman. 

You need to make sure that you are taking whey protein.  That is the most important factor to considers in choosing protein supplements.

The best time to take your protein is right when you get done working out.  When you exercise your body breaks down muscle and that muscle needs to be repaired.  Protein is what you body uses to rebuild the muscle.  The muscle is trying to rebuild itself right when you get done working out so you need to make sure that it has the building blocks necessary.


----------



## peptides (Jan 26, 2010)

*peptides*

I agree with this diet plan. It looks great. I will definitely try this!! Thanks for sharing, it's very informative...


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 26, 2010)

I will take a stab at helping since I too am a motorcycle dude, and as the pinnacle of human evolution, we motorheads should stick together.

That said, the macros in the proposed diet are good.  She should be able to lose weight easily following this.  However, I would suggest a different meal plan for different days throughout the week.  Eating the same things day in and day out will tax even the most dedicated dieter, and giving her a few more options to choose from will help her greatly.

Turkey, fish, even lean beef can all be nice substitutes and will most likely help her in sticking with the diet.

Kudos for helping your friend out and I hope it goes well!


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the response guys.  She wants to try eating this diet for awhile, and if/when she gets sick of it we'll change it up.  I guess she wanted to buy bulk chicken and prepare it ahead of time, keeping everything simple.  When the time comes we'll throw in some adjustments.  

What kinda bike you rockin J?


----------



## jmorrison (Jan 29, 2010)

A heritage softail that is my regular rider and a 75 ironhead that I am chopping out.  What about you?


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 31, 2010)

2005 silver zx6r.. once im out of college i plan on building a chopper


----------



## cleo8th (Feb 1, 2010)

*female newbie to fat loss*

I think the diet is awesome! I have 40 lbs to lose. I'm a 40 year old female, 
5'3" tall and 180. Trying to lose the baby weight. I think you got to know what a person likes to eat and create a diet based on the healthy foods you know they will stick with. I hate veggies but I could stick with the diet you gave your friend! Good job!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2010)

I personally feel the diet looks great as well.  I can understand the posts of lack of variety and most people can't handle that. Personally when I start a plan I stick to the same foods as well to make it easier.  Then I adjust as the diet goes on.  I just did a similar diet and dropped the weight I wanted.  Now I just have to wait til football season is over so the beer calories can go away too


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 1, 2010)

Jodi said:


> I personally feel the diet looks great as well.  I can understand the posts of lack of variety and most people can't handle that. Personally when I start a plan I stick to the same foods as well to make it easier.  Then I adjust as the diet goes on.  I just did a similar diet and dropped the weight I wanted.  Now I just have to wait til football season is over so the beer calories can go away too



*What tha? Is this? Haven't seen....*
*Jodi!!*

Hey girl..How's it going?

*Y'all better listen up while the listenin's good, kids!*


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> *What tha? Is this? Haven't seen....*
> *Jodi!!*
> 
> Hey girl..How's it going?
> ...


Howdy D!


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the responses ladies!

There is definitely peace of mind that comes with simple diets and shopping lists.  I think it all depends on the person.  Myself, and a lot of people I lift with find it better to eat the same things, but some might not.. I feel its especially easier on a cut.

Did you both do full body training during your dieting?


----------



## ninasimren (Feb 2, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> I recently had a female friend ask me if I could help her with a diet to shed some pounds.  Her maintenance is 2500, diet is set to put her just above 2000
> 
> Meal 1 ??? 1 whole egg, 2 egg whites, 1 piece of whole-wheat toast, 1 tbsp natural peanut butter (no sugar or anything else added) 1 cup carrot sticks
> 
> ...




Your diet looked great and useful for females to loss fats in their bodies.


----------



## rubika (Mar 12, 2010)

For it to be successful, a diet program needs to purposive and easy to incorporate into the daily routines of a person. Also, it must be gender-specific. Men and women have different biological make-ups. It is a proven fact that fat development is not the same for both genders.

A woman?s body is a complex system affected by periodic surges of estrogen brought about by the menstrual cycle. Her body also tends to convert unused carbohydrates and sugars into fat that develop in common areas like the tummy and thighs. These are just a few considerations that a dietician needs to keep in mind when devising a program for a woman.

Thanks.


----------

